# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Gobierno impulsará producción de truchas en Lucanamarca para apoyar víctimas de violencia

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Será en el marco de las reparaciones colectivas.*  *Lima, abr. 02 (ANDINA).-* El Gobierno, a través de la Presidencia del Consejo de Ministros, inaugurará mañana un centro piscícola para impulsar la producción de truchas en la Laguna de Huanzo, distrito de Santiago de Lucanamarca, en la región Ayacucho, en el marco de las reparaciones colectivas a las poblaciones víctimas de la violencia terrorista.  
El secretario ejecutivo de la Comisión Multisectorial de Alto Nivel (CMAN), entidad encargada del seguimiento al Plan de Reparaciones, Jesús Aliaga, informó que la  obra ha sido financiada íntegramente por el Gobierno central y que ha sido ejecutada por el municipio distrital. 
El funcionario explicó que el proyecto beneficiará a unos 620 pobladores de Lucanamarca y tiene como objetivo contribuir al mejoramiento de la calidad de vida estos pobladores. 
Como se recuerda, Santiago de Lucanamarca fue una de las ciudades más afectadas por el terrorismo.  
Según recordó el CMAN, el 3 de abril de 1983, setenta miembros de Sendero Luminoso, armados con armas de fuego y hachas, incursionaron en las zonas de Yanaccollpa, Ataccara, Llacchua, Muylacruz y Lucanamarca, asesinando a decenas de pobladores. 
El informe final de la Comisión de la Verdad y Reconciliación (CVR) considera este hecho como una de las masacres más sangrientas y demenciales que se han registrado durante la etapa de la violencia subversiva.Temas similares: Artículo: Gobierno impulsará construcción de pequeños reservorios para beneficio de agricultores más pobres Artículo: Gobierno impulsará inversión en conocimiento agrícola y asociatividad en el sector Artículo: Ministerio de la Producción impulsará implementación de Plan Nacional de Desarrollo Acuícola Artículo: Gobierno alista medidas para aumentar producción de algodón pero descarta subsidios Producción de truchas se incrementará en más del 90% en Puno, estiman

----------

